# Can pneumatic valves be repaired?



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a couple of solenoid valves that do not fully seal after power is cut. They are Skinner Electric Valves, model V5L7490S, rated for 125 psi. I've taken them apart but cannot see anyway to adjust them. I have also squirted a bit of air tool oil into them as well but still nothing. The second hand store hwere I bought htem has dozens for $7 a piece, so would like to get these running. I've googled this part # but no results.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Many commercial solenoids can be repaired. I would call or email Skinner to see if they sell a repair kit. If they are shuttle valves the o-rings can crack and leak. If they are diaphragm style the rubber cracks and lets air leak by.


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

IIRC skinner was bought by parker you could check there.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

sent an email to parker on fri. haven't recieved a response yet


----------

